
Building a Distributed Log from Scratch: Scaling Message Delivery - tylertreat
https://bravenewgeek.com/building-a-distributed-log-from-scratch-part-3-scaling-message-delivery/
======
majidazimi
> In Kafka and NATS Streaming, reads (and writes) are only served by the
> leader. Similarly, Amazon Kinesis supports up to only five reads per second
> per shard (a shard is Kinesis’ equivalent of a partition). Thus, if we have
> five consumers reading from the same shard, we’ve already hit our fan-out
> limit.

Long live DistributedLog. One of the great aspects of DistributedLog is the
read scaling. Start reading from any replica. Even read proxy node caches
records for all consumers. Launch as many read proxies as you need, since read
proxies are stateless.

